# HID lamps in general, oh and ballast kits, and capacitors



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I use aerovox for all my capacitor needs. They are premium and cost a little more but well worth it. I use me-dtc bulbs when I can afford and a variety of others for basic relamps


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Just an expansion on the HPS thread. Lately, I have been experiencing lamps that are no good right from new. Lamps burning out in short order or losing output and changing color early. Sylvania capacitors lasting one year.
> HPS seem okay, but the metal halides, and even the t8's now.
> We use Sylvania and Eiko, as that is what is available.
> What are you guys using and what kind of luck are you having?
> ...


I've pretty much only installed Phillips since I started and they typically last about as long as you'd expect them to. Several years (3-5) at least on average. Once in a while I get a dud but nowhere near as often as when I deal with Sylvania or other brands that come pre-installed in a lighting package for a bid job.


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

I was on a T-8 conversion project in a shopping mall where all 3- & 4-foot T-12 fixtures were converted. Mall corporate supplier was Sylvania lamps (approx 700) and ballasts (approx 325). The lamps were 25-watt 4-foot T-8, 800 series phosphor and low power factor 2-lamp ballasts. 

Average of 1 dead lamp per case and 10 slow strikers until 100 hours of operation. I had a total of 3 doa ballasts, 1 died within 24 hours and was a b***ch to access once let alone twice. After a year, no more lamp or ballast failures.

Bottom line - I will never buy a Sylvania lamp or ballast. GE ballasts are not much better, lasting an average of 4 years.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Eye makes good HID lamps. See if they're available in your area.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Eye makes good HID lamps. See if they're available in your area.


I have used them in the past to fit into an enclosed fixture. They have a different shape than the others. I will have to remember where I got them from.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I use aerovox for all my capacitor needs. They are premium and cost a little more but well worth it. I use me-dtc bulbs when I can afford and a variety of others for basic relamps


I don't find that the aerovox last any longer, and under some conditions they are actually worse.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

farlsincharge said:


> I have used them in the past to fit into an enclosed fixture. They have a different shape than the others. I will have to remember where I got them from.


Try this.:thumbsup:..http://eyelighting.com/


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

As far as the MH lamps, ballasts, etc.

What I've seen a lot is people trying to mix and match pulse start with non. This in a lot of cases won't work at all, but in some cases it will work and severely decrease the life of all the components.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

We use Phiilips/Advance core and coil ballast kits here and have a fairly high success rate with them. 

As noted in the other thread that I started, we have used GE high pressure sodium lamps for years. Out of all of the lamps that I have changed, I can only remember having two that were DOA right out of the box. 

We are going to make the switch to Sylvania's. Our current price for the GE LU250's are right at $46 each and I found almost the same exact Sylvania lamp for roughly $11.50 each.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought a 30 case skid of sylvania t-12s .Most blink for a couple of days.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I bought a 30 case skid of sylvania t-12s .Most blink for a couple of days.


T12s?? Are they HO lamps?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Eric37, no. f34t12 cw/eco.Grainger is out of stock on G.E.lamps.


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

I have just recently had a s55 Phillips straight outta the box not fire. But I did get it from home cheapo in a pinch


----------

